# Take a Stand



## Jace (Mar 22, 2022)

Sitting for long periods is "the new smoking".
It's linked to increased risk of  heart disease and diabetes,
as well as, lesser  unpleasantness like brain fog,
saggy glutes and mushy abs.

But standing while working on/at your computer can help burn a few more calories,
improve cognitive function, focus and increase productivity by 46%.

Both the Fellowes Lotus Sit Stand Workstation (Fellowes.com) and the
Veridesk (veridesk.com) let you switch easily  between the two positions.

These were " being pushed"...some time ago.

Does anyone have either, experienced, thought about buying?
Opinions!


----------



## Nathan (Mar 22, 2022)

"standing while working on/at your computer"

I like that idea, sitting is sooo detrimental, most of my back pain is connected with sitting too long.    Here's a cool idea I saw on a Netflix show(Episodes): a treadmill built into a stand up workstation.  


thelashop.com


----------



## Jace (Mar 22, 2022)

Nathan said:


> "standing while working on/at your computer"
> 
> I like that idea, sitting is sooo detrimental, most of my back pain is connected with sitting too long.    Here's a cool idea I saw on a Netflix show(Episodes): a treadmill built into a stand up workstation.
> 
> ...


Yes, that's The Idea.
Thanks, Nathan.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 22, 2022)

Why is she wearing workout clothes?


----------



## win231 (Mar 22, 2022)

Nathan said:


> "standing while working on/at your computer"
> 
> I like that idea, sitting is sooo detrimental, most of my back pain is connected with sitting too long.    Here's a cool idea I saw on a Netflix show(Episodes): a treadmill built into a stand up workstation.
> 
> ...


It's obviously working for her glutes.


----------



## win231 (Mar 22, 2022)

They're using that "Sitting is the new smoking" jingle to advertise that useless "Cubi."


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2022)

Nathan said:


> "standing while working on/at your computer"
> 
> I like that idea, sitting is sooo detrimental, most of my back pain is connected with sitting too long.    Here's a cool idea I saw on a Netflix show(Episodes): a treadmill built into a stand up workstation.
> 
> ...


Oddly I find my back pain ( lower lumber)...is far worse if I stand for any length of time..far more than sitting.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 22, 2022)

Jace said:


> Sitting for long periods is "the new smoking".
> It's linked to increased risk of  heart disease and diabetes,
> as well as, lesser  unpleasantness like brain fog,
> saggy glutes and mushy abs.
> ...



it can be a great exercise. but it does depend on the individual's particular health profile. Many folks with back problems could be made worse by that, rather than better.

Sure, the idea is to active muscle groups and that is fine.

But standing is more compression on the lower back and the discs, than sitting. Also, you are engaging some of those subtle muscle groups, like the hip flexors, soas, etc. etc. And they can get strained.

Probably some balance between being in a sitting position and being in a standing position would probably make sense. Now, what would that be? 10 minutes out of every hour? 20 minutes out of every hour?

It is actually probably better to sit for some time, stand for just a bit, like 5 minutes...and have breaks during which you walk.  Walking is probably better for most folks than standing.

I think that would go to every individual's health profile.

One of the old ways to deal with some of these issues, was just the good old rocking chair. If you are going to just sit and watch the day go by, the rocking chair provides a nice amount of stretching, mild activity.

But, ideally, you really need to get assessed by a health professional, before you change up your regular routine.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 22, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Oddly I find my back pain ( lower lumber)...is far worse if I stand for any length of time..far more than sitting.


It's not odd.  Pay attention to your body.  If it does not feel right, something indeed may be wrong..or, you know, wrong for you.

Also, if standing makes your lower back pain worse, I would directly mention that to your doctor or other health practitioner.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> It's not odd.  Pay attention to your body.  If it does not feel right, something indeed may be wrong..or, you know, wrong for you.
> 
> Also, if standing makes your lower back pain worse, I would directly mention that to your doctor or other health practitioner.


I have a long standing lower lumber problem , herniated discs and osteoarthritis  in my spine diagnosed back in 2014 , also have a tear in the lower disc 5-s6 which is pressing on my sciatic nerve..... had many Cortisone injections to try and improve it..after a while they stopped working.. .  Fortunately I can still walk with a stright back, and walk at speed, but standing in one place seems to be more painful for me than anything else..


----------



## palides2021 (Mar 22, 2022)

I have a treadmill that I've used for 8 years now. I put my laptop computer on the dashboard and read online while I walk. I do this twice a day (30 min each). I'm doing it right now - walking on my treadmill as I write to you. I don't walk very fast, just a slow, easy pace. It's worked for me for many years.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> I have a treadmill that I've used for 8 years now. I put my laptop computer on the dashboard and read online while I walk. I do this twice a day (30 min each). I'm doing it right now - walking on my treadmill as I write to you. I don't walk very fast, just a slow, easy pace. It's worked for me for many years.


yes I have a treadmill here too..also got a place to put my phone or ipad, but I rarely do.. sometimes I watch a tv show. I walk at around 4mph...but only keep it up for 15 minutes or so...


----------



## Nathan (Mar 22, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Oddly I find my back pain ( lower lumber)...is far worse if I stand for any length of time..far more than sitting.


If I'm standing in one position, like chopping/dicing at the kitchen counter, my back muscles will start to complain.  Generally though, if I'm moving about and doing things with a greater range of motion my back is OK.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2022)

Nathan said:


> If I'm standing in one position, like chopping/dicing at the kitchen counter, my back muscles will start to complain.  Generally though, if I'm moving about and doing things with a greater range of motion my back is OK.


yep that's similar to me. Stand at the sink washing up hurts my back so much more than if I go for a walk or if I'm sitting down.. I hate washing up for that reason... even a few minutes standing in one position hurts a lot..


----------



## StarSong (Mar 22, 2022)

Nathan said:


> "standing while working on/at your computer"
> 
> I like that idea, sitting is sooo detrimental, most of my back pain is connected with sitting too long.    Here's a cool idea I saw on a Netflix show(Episodes): a treadmill built into a stand up workstation.
> 
> ...


Reading anything complicated, typing more than short bits, or doing intensive spreadsheets while walking on a treadmill wouldn't work for me.  People can't fully concentrate on more than one complicated thing at a time, despite the belief by many that they're good at multi-tasking. 

For instance, would you be ok with your surgeon walking  a treadmill while operating on you, or even while doing a consultation, or writing up notes about your health during that consultation?  Many tasks deserve full focus.    

That said, I agree most people sit more than they should.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 22, 2022)

StarSong said:


> Reading anything complicated, typing more than short bits, or doing intensive spreadsheets while walking on a treadmill wouldn't work for me.  People can't fully concentrate on more than one complicated thing at a time, despite the belief by many that they're good at multi-tasking.


I hear ya, I have trouble focusing on all that even sitting at a desk.    

However, living the _retirement lifestyle_ is right up my alley!


----------



## palides2021 (Mar 22, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> yes I have a treadmill here too..also got a place to put my phone or ipad, but I rarely do.. sometimes I watch a tv show. I walk at around 4mph...but only keep it up for 15 minutes or so...


Glad you have a treadmill! I used to walk 4 mph but realized it was too much for me so I have slowed down over the years when my knees were starting to hurt. I've found a sweet spot where I get my exercise in without hurting anything.


----------



## Tish (Mar 22, 2022)

I am too antsy, can't sit for very long.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2022)

Tish said:


> I am too antsy, can't sit for very long.


same as me.... I've always been like that


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> Glad you have a treadmill! I used to walk 4 mph but realized it was too much for me so I have slowed down over the years when my knees were starting to hurt. I've found a sweet spot where I get my exercise in without hurting anything.


I would slow down to give me a longer time as exercise, but tbh I have very little patience so I like to get it over as quick as poss ...


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 23, 2022)

My childhood polio caused curvature of the lower spine, standing for long periods causes numbness in my legs.  Sitting is not much better.  I walk every 2-3 times a day for about 30 minutes each.  Yes I get up & walk around during the day.  I've been to orthopedic surgeons over the years for advice.

The best was from a renown surgeon who said he would advice me against any surgery (he said he would refuse to do it).  Only thing he suggested was to learn to live with it.  Post Polio Syndrome (PPS) is with me all the time.  I have found relief from of all the devices & machines to be a nerf football.  Saved me money over the years avoiding doctors, quacks & chiropractors.

Positioned along the lower spine while laying down gently realigns my vertebraes to take pressure off.


----------

